# Film on water?



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

I got what my doctors were thinking was giardia. Had some loose bowels and gas with mucus. also noticed a clear film on toilet water. Over the last 3+ months I saw several docs and ultimatly my gastro. I've had a colo/ endoscopy, a few different blood workups, weight is the same.

I'm being told nothing looks concerning. BM has been solid for over 2 months but I still notice that film. Gastro said sometimes after an infection peoples bowels either stay affected or take a long time to get back to normal. She told me it was IBS and kept calling the film mucus.

Is this common with IBS? Does mucus not only show on or in stool but also look like film on water as well?

I've had a response to a previous post but wondered if this is my new norm since thats the way the docs are presenting the findings to me.

I hope to hear from you guys. thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon lining is a mucus membrane, so it always makes some mucus all the time.

It will make more for just about any reason at all (stool a bit dry, add more mucus, during and recovering from a infection, add more mucus, food intolerance, add more mucus, being a bit crampy, add more mucus).

It really isn't a sign of impending doom and only impending doom, it is OK to let the doctor's reassurance reassure you . And yes it can be on the surface of the water and look like a film.

Fat tends to glob up more than mucus as mucus interacts with the water so will spread out and it isn't required that it stay stuck on the stool and never leave.


----------



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks again Kathleen. Thats the descriptive I was looking for in an answer( does mucus float and difference between how mucus floating and possible fat floating look).

The film I see is just like you describe. It's spread out not in little globs. I guess maybe the way I was asking could have been confusing as far as getting an answer to my question. Thanks again for your help and reassurance.


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

My gastro doc thought I had giardia too. All tests are coming back normal but I still have some biopsy results that are not back yet.

I too have film on the water. I see it as oil. My bowel is malabsorbing oils.

I first noticed it after taking fish oil for a week, a big mistake for me. My skin broke out and I am still fighting the bumps two months later. I was trying it to feel better because this infection thing has messed up my enteric nervous system and triggers anxiety/nervous stomach when I am not stressed or nervous at all.This feeling really scares me.

I don't eat fried foods and don't cook with oil but I do take Vit E with my calcium on doctors orders for my bones.

From what I have been reading it takes a long time after an infection for the body to recover and get back to a normal balance of function and with some people it never returns to normal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oil tends to glob more than film. People who take Alli (which prevents fat absorption so the fat does come out in the stool) report globules of fat not a film of fat.

Are you sure you have fat malabsorption? That is fairly rare and you would be generally losing all sorts of weight even when eating more than enough calories to maintain your weight.

Did they do a fecal fat test (or are you willing to eat a lot of fat and put up with the effects of that for several days in a row to get an accurate reading).


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

I was told by my gastro it is malabsorbtion. Yellow frosting like movements processing way too fast. I have lost 10 lbs and continue to gain and lose the same 5 pounds depending on where I am in the cycle of symptoms. I really believe I am infected by giardia and my symptoms follow the life cycle but my fecal test, 3 of them, have come back negative. Just had a upper endo and colonoscopy with 8 biopy spots. Gastro said it all looked normal but we are waiting for the biopsy results. She dumped me into the IBS basket after the negative stool test. I have no idea if she knows much about this she has given me no support or advise on managing this at all. She has only run tests so far.My first Doc, my gp, said it was all in my head, after one blood test, and offered me a lifetime dose of prozac. I have a history of bad experience with MDs so I'm not surprised. My life experience has taught me that doctors really have no clue and don't really care to find a cause and fix it. They just go through the motions and collect their money.


----------



## mjrueff (Jan 3, 2014)

German,

I have been struggling with your same question: I worry a lot about my health and have had stomach problems for 15 years. I have had MRIs, Cat scans, Colonoscopies, etc., and have been diagnosed with IBS. In the last several months, I have noticed a clear film on top of the water that is very faint- it really is only detectable by getting down on my hands and knees and looking at the water (weird, I know). It scared me because oily discharge is a symptom of pancreatitis.

Malabsorbtion is the condition, but based on my research it is characterized by extremely foul smelling, greasy, pale, stools that usually float, stick to the toilet and are difficult to flush. Mine do not meet the description, expect for the film- which could be called oily (although not droplets, just a translucent floating film). My gastro was not really concerned, because the description did not meet the malabsorption criteria, and I am not losing weight- but I was not convinced, so I had a quantitative fecal fat test performed. It came back negative, so I was relived, but I still can't help but examine the toilet water, and every 4 days or so I will notice the film.

Again, my doc says not to worry, but I understand where you are coming from. Have you learned anything else? I just wish I knew what it was. Mucus usually is thicker I think- although I suppose this could be very thin mucus?

Good day


----------

